# Nature's Domain (Costco) Salmon - 1/2 of my dogs is having a problem



## patricklirish (Aug 14, 2014)

I started a thread in case others are having this same issue or people could throw me some advice.

I have two golden doodles who were on Eukanuba over a year ago when they stopped eating the food (Dog #1 barely touched it, Dog #2 ate a little more). We didn't realize for a couple weeks why until we read the recall. Now we are going through the same thing with the Costco Nature's Domain Salmon blue bag dog food. Dog #1 is sniffing the food but seems to hate it. He is the kind of dog who would do a cartwheel for a piece of kibble. Dog #2 is eating it but he has a lead stomach. 

The dog with the major issues will eat everything else just fine. He still seems upbeat and having fun, he just really hates the food. Today I googled the food and I saw people on dogfoodadvisor forums complaing about a similar thing. I came here and started an account but didn't see a thread on it so I started one up. For the record, I emailed Nature's Domain Facebook page and their web site to see if anyone else is having problems. I'll update when I get feedback.

For now, I'm taking them off the food until I get an answer. I don't want to take the chance and find out in 2-3 weeks that I was making him miserable. Hopefully I can find a substitute dog food in the meantime. Really bummed out because I love and trust costco but with dog stuff they are slowly letting me down (their flea and tick gel didn't dry for a day!). 

Of course, any recommendation for food in the meantime is also appreciated. Going to have to get some at target, walmart, or petco.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

from Petco I use their Solid gold Barking at the Moon formula (we have a pyr- anatolian, a giant schnauzer and a bernese mt dog) and the Merrick Beef grain inclusive- they both have a fish based formula. These are my favorite brands. If you have a Tractor supply, their 4Health line is priced more like the Natures Domain (they have a new, green bag one thats "organic" forgot what meat protein is in it, btw ) and I also use Taste of the Wild(its $42-47 for 30# bag), as a back up brand I can get there- I use the high prairie formula (I like to steer clear of poultry and keep to red meat but mix with fish/fish meal is ok too)....

Oh and I bought a bunch of the generic flea and tick gel from Costco too- but when I got home I looked it up, realized it was ineffective junk, and returned it for a full refund...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs hate fish-based foods. Maybe try one of the other flavors, beef or. . .turkey? I think (I feed the regular Kirkland but haven't looked at Nature's Domain too much). Unless your dogs have allergies.


----------



## patricklirish (Aug 14, 2014)

The thing is my dogs loved this food up until a couple weeks ago. We are grabbing another fish based one but if either of them don't like it then I will go with your suggestion Willowy. Thanks!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

We feed Nature's Domain but use the Turkey (Red Bag I think, not looking at it right now as we store it in an air tight tub). Only Remus is mildly off food and that is normal for him in the summer. He isn't really off his food, he is just picking at his morning feed. He controls his own weight and during the summer he tends to go off his food a bit. Everyone else is eating well.


----------



## patricklirish (Aug 14, 2014)

That is interesting. Dog #1 is doing something similar to that. He will sniff at the food, pick at it if I tell him to eat, walk away and look for squirrels. But it would take hours for him to finish a bowl. When I give him chicken he scarfs it down in two seconds. While I still think something is off because yet another person posted today at dogfoodadvisor comments under the nature's domain brand about vomiting, I will keep your comment in the back of my mind. Thanks. 

(Wife bought a new bag of dog food today so we will see tonight if he scarfs it down or if he is "off food ... in the summer" like your dog Remaru. Thanks.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

My dog was on nature's domain until about 4 months ago when I switched her to raw. She was on the salmon one and loved it and did well on it. However, she eats ANYTHING.


----------

